# How Long to wait after Lletz treatment



## vhopeful

Hi All,

Firstly apologies if this is available in another thread but couldn't find anything.  DH and I were all set to go to a private clinic to try to get the ball rolling with IVF (as NHS is just taking too long) when I got smear results saying I had CIN 3.  Had the Lletz treatment done last week and the nurse thought it was indeed CIN 3 but now I was wondering how long to I have to wait before a clinic would consider helping me with an IVF cycle.  The web seems to suggest I would need to wait another 6 months until after my next colposcopy but I really hope its not that long.

If anyone has any experience on this it would be great to hear.

Thanks!


----------



## lisa_A

Hi Hun,

I had a lletz on 11 th November and then had ivf starting Jan with ec in feb. It didn't work but that was nothing to do with the tx. I then had colposcopy appointment April and that came back clear, I am still on 6 month,y smears ok I wil miss one bur to being pg but will carry on  once twins are born.

Hope u don't need to wait too long but as long as they got all the bad cells u should be ok to carry on with tx.

Xxxx


----------



## vhopeful

Thanks for the info, feeling a lot happier now. Will wait for my results and then setup our first meeting with the clinic


----------



## lisa_A

Yes I did wait for the all clear which I got in December, that is where inwas told they got all the cells. Good luck xxxx


----------



## paularutinsky24

Hi there! 

We are waiting for the results of my colposcopy and biopsy which i had last week.  Get the results on tuesday, fast tracked as i am due to start IVF when  my next period arrives in 2 weeks time.

Its obviously a worrying time as if its CIN 2 or 3 I will definitely need treatment and thus have to delay the long awaited for IVF, but if its CIN1 then i will probably be told to go away and have further colposcopy at 6 and 12 months to watch and wait if it goes back to normal.

it would be fine for people to get pregnant naturally during this time if it so happens, its not a problem, but the nurse suggested that some places may not want to do IVF if CIN 1 cells are present. We have looked alot on the internet and can not see any real publications to support this but am so worried that we will be told that IVF can not start for another 6-12 months or until my colposcopy no longer shows CIN 1 cells.

Can anyone else share their experience or advise us in any way on this? Thanks in advance.

Roll on tuesday, for the results.

P x


----------

